# Apache oder PHP ?



## René Paschold (20. Februar 2002)

So Jungs, nun habe ich auch mal eine Frage 

Wenn ich auf einer Seite folgenden Link eingeben:

<a href="test2.php?test=asdfasdf">sfd</a>

dann ist der auf der folgeseite nicht mit:

echo $test;

anzeigbar. Mache ich aber

echo $HTTP_GET_VARS["test"]

dann geht das.


Meiner Meinung nach sind doch per URL übergebene Variablen vom Typ POST und müssen also in der ersten Version angezeigt werden. Wo hat sich denn da was eingeschlichen?


----------



## Dunsti (20. Februar 2002)

erstma: per URL übergebene Variablen sind vom Typ GET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

zum Problem: es gibt in der PHP.INI eine Einstellung *register_globals=on|off*
wenn dieser auf "off" steht werden imho die GET-Variablen nicht automatisch in PHP-Variablen umgewandelt, und sind nur über $HTTP_GET_VARS[] ansprechbar. (vorrausgesetzt track_vars=on)


Dunsti


----------

